# Hello i a new to the fourm, Friends with Simply^Ride



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

Hi my name is Daniel but you guys can call me Thoris. I also live in South Fl and i plan to move to Denver maybe next year. I have been snowboarding for about 2-3 years. Also you guys will be seeing alot of my threads and post in the political section since i will be studying Political Science next year.



Now a little about me i love long walks on the beach, i like to go to the movies and cuddle....... oops wrong forum....... LOL nice to meet ya guys and as we speak i am searching for a new and Improved Dancing avatar..


Also on a side note it was great meeting ya Scott ( SnowWolf)


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome!

a sheep getting screwed and not by a person, can't be right


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

how appropriate that a friend of simply^ride would find a good animated avatar  welcome to the forum.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

lol thanks guys, its to early for me now but i will make a very good thread later


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

Well i do have to say, Bush is my Fav kind of Boob












LOL


----------

